# Dont know what to charge



## lilrinn1019 (Apr 7, 2009)

This is the first time ive ever plowed anybody but my own driveway. but this year a friend of a friend was is in florida for a wedding. they asked me to plow three driveways i only had to hit the edge that the town plows leave because there were cars in two of the drives the other was a two car drive which i plowed the whole thing. i had to go three times because we got 25 inches of snow. i have no clue how much to charge for these three driveways. I wanna make some money because it was a huge pain in the a** and a ton of snow i was thinking $125. is that even in the right ballpark


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

sounds good to me just got 100 for a decent drive and a smaller drive


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

If it were me..

$20 x 2 x 3= $120.... $35 x3 = $105...total $225.


----------



## lilrinn1019 (Apr 7, 2009)

see i wanna charge them for three swipes because thats what it took for the two driveway ends. so iahve no problem charging them three times but they called and told me about the full 2 car drive at the end of the storm so i did that drive all at once. should i still bill them for three passes even though i did it in one.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well whats you price start with and how many inches 
Like my self I charge $$ for every 6'' of snow How it reads in my contact
back in 2010 when we had over 2ft of snow Even if I cleaned one time they got charged 4 times the money


----------



## lilrinn1019 (Apr 7, 2009)

thanks for the help guys i think im just gonna go right in the middle of the two price i was told and charge them 150.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If it was a friend n/c.But a friend of friend is fine changing them,


----------



## lilrinn1019 (Apr 7, 2009)

So I billed the lady 150 today and she dropped off at my house 225 and said thanks that I did a great job and wanted to know if I would just take care of those three houses from now on


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

She paid you that fast? You didn't charge enough!


----------



## lilrinn1019 (Apr 7, 2009)

Haha I dropped a bill in her mailbox on my way to work at 430am And when I got home at 7pm I was paid. If she's gonna pay that fast ill plow anything


----------

